# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  M3D Official Forum Overridden with Spam

## Duck

Page after page after page of spammers for the last several days on the official M3D forum.  Absoltuely useless and impossible to use right now, has been like that for days with no end in sight or attempts by the team to clean it up.  Useless...

----------


## curious aardvark

well don't blame them too much - if you'd ever been on the wrong end of a forum spam attack, it's no joke. 

At one point about 4 years ago, there were 6 of us in different timezones around the world spending several hours a day each, just removing spam from slinging.org. 

I switched from self sign up to manual sign up by a human being (me), when the animal porn started up - and we haven't had  a single spam post since. 
Takes me five minutes a day - at most - to sign in new users. 

But once a particular spam bot latches onto your forum signup and breaks the 'security' - you are totally stuffed.

I don't envy whoever runs the micro3d forum - but they do have my deepest sympathy.

----------

